# 2 Hoppers sharing tuners?



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

Has anything changed as far as having 2 hoppers and wanting to share tuners?

thanks


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

I am told to try this?I will when i get home .
menu-settings-network setup-whole home is where you link them all togahter. if your hoppers and joeys are all linked togather you should be able to use what ever 6 tuners are avail that does include being able to watch all the recordings no matter what hopper they are recorded on. now if you press the red hot key to see what tuners are avail it will still show three you have to switch hoppers to see the others but there are always 6 tuners you can use for live tv or recording.

if you are using three tuners currently for just say recordings. at the same time. you should still be able to watch live tv on th other three. you have to have a duo node in your installation to be able to do this instead of a solo node the only way to find out what yu have is to ask the installer you went thru and if you have a duo node you should also be able to see all 6 tuners with the red hot key. just asked these questions to make sure for you


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

trido said:


> I am told to try this?I will when i get home .
> menu-settings-network setup-whole home is where you link them all togahter. if your hoppers and joeys are all linked togather you should be able to use what ever 6 tuners are avail that does include being able to watch all the recordings no matter what hopper they are recorded on. now if you press the red hot key to see what tuners are avail it will still show three you have to switch hoppers to see the others but there are always 6 tuners you can use for live tv or recording.
> if you are using three tuners currently for just say recordings. at the same time. you should still be able to watch live tv on th other three. you have to have a duo node in your installation to be able to do this instead of a solo node the only way to find out what yu have is to ask the installer you went thru and if you have a duo node you should also be able to see all 6 tuners with the red hot key. just asked these questions to make sure for you


The above quote is FALSE...You cannot watch tuners on another Hopper from a Hopper.
You can watch recordings on any Hopper from any Hopper.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> The above quote is FALSE...You cannot watch tuners on another Hopper from a Hopper.
> You can watch recordings on any Hopper from any Hopper.


more stuff i was told. in response to having 2 hoppers i do have duo node
if you are using three tuners currently for just say recordings. at the same time. you should still be able to watch live tv on th other three. you have to have a duo node in your installation to be able to do this instead of a solo node the only way to find out what yu have is to ask the installer you went thru and if you have a duo node you should also be able to see all 6 tuners with the red hot key.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope, you are still wrong.

If you have 2 Hoppers you have to have a duo-node, won't work with a single. And you will NOT be able to see the tuners on the other Hopper, only the recordings.

The only config that will allow you to see all tuners in a remote unit is a Hopper/SuperJoey setup.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Nope, you are still wrong.
> 
> If you have 2 Hoppers you have to have a duo-node, won't work with a single. And you will NOT be able to see the tuners on the other Hopper, only the recordings.
> 
> The only config that will allow you to see all tuners in a remote unit is a Hopper/SuperJoey setup.


Thanks, I do think this DISH employee that feed me oh 2 hoppers will work may not be a HOPPER expert by any means.I called my local installer and we are setup to take off one hopper replace it with one super joey that will give me 5 tuners (no prime time)to share among the TV's
thanks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think you'll like that setup just fine. That's what I have and I'm tickled pink!!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

If all of your tuners are recording you can use the other Hoppers tuners.to set timer to record.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RASCAL01 said:


> If all of your tuners are recording you can use the other Hoppers tuners.to set timer to record.


If you go online or use an tablet/phone with the appropriate app to do it, or go to the other room.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

No you can do it from the primary Hopper. But this new feature might be disable at the moment. I will have to test when I get home.


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

RASCAL01 said:


> If all of your tuners are recording you can use the other Hoppers tuners.to set timer to record.


yes from the joey i could pick back and fourth which hopper?Well I send one hopper back and went with a super joey this seems to work so far for us.
Did get the OTA usb tuner but i was wrong and thought it could be used as far as prime time recordings.I think it can only do one local ch at a time.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes the OTA tuner is only one channel at a time. You do get Autohop on these recordings.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RASCAL01 said:


> No you can do it from the primary Hopper. But this new feature might be disable at the moment. I will have to test when I get home.


No, you can't.

There is currently no feature that allows you to set timers on one Hopper from another Hopper. Will there ever be such a feature? Who knows. People have been asking for it... but there is no such feature yet.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

thinking of switching to the hopper & wireless joey setup........but would like some info

If my setup was hopper w/sling, super joey & 2 wireless joeys.........if the hopper had problems......would the super joey still allow program viewing?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Unfortunately no. If you have one Hopper, if it dies you are out of business until you replace it.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

trido said:


> yes from the joey i could pick back and fourth which hopper?Well I send one hopper back and went with a super joey this seems to work so far for us.
> Did get the OTA usb tuner but i was wrong and thought it could be used as far as prime time recordings.I think it can only do one local ch at a time.


 trido,

Having a 2 Hopper system with the dual Node, will allow you to see/watch the other Hopper DVR recordings. 

If you have the Hopper w/Sling (HWS), you can login to the App or www.dishanywhere on a PC/Laptop to watch the live programming or recordings. 

If you have any assistance please PM me with the phone and 4 digit PIN number.

Thanks


----------



## trido (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks but what i needed was to see and use the tuners on the hopper IOW share tuners between hoppers that is waht i needed to have more tuners , so I went with super to get 2 more.
i thought going the 2 hopper route my hopper would share tuners with my second hopper tuner share /
thanks



Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> trido,
> 
> Having a 2 Hopper system with the dual Node, will allow you to see/watch the other Hopper DVR recordings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

trido said:


> thanks but what i needed was to see and use the tuners on the hopper IOW share tuners between hoppers that is waht i needed to have more tuners , so I went with super to get 2 more.
> i thought going the 2 hopper route my hopper would share tuners with my second hopper tuner share /
> thanks


With you getting the Super Joey it will allow more freedom for recordings and less scheduling conflicts. 

The 2 Hopper systems is for the family that does moderate recording, if you have any further DISH questions please let me know and I am happy to help you! 

Thanks


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Add a 2TB EHD to your Hopper and that could take care of what you need without renting more equipment.


----------

